# crank bite is on....



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I know it's hunting season (or it's real close, depending).

Don't forget about cranks for walleyes here in the fall. Went out last night and boated 4 and missed another 4. All fish boated were good eaters between 15" and 19.5".


----------



## tanker13 (Sep 2, 2008)

I fish with crankbaits a lot on Lake Traverse on the MN-SD border. What lake are you fishing on?


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

Area Lake in Minnesota


----------



## talkdirty2em (May 14, 2008)

tanker13 have u caught walleyes on traverse before we had a cabin on the west side of the lake when I was a kid and got rid of it some time ago I remember catchin alot of garbage fish and the random sunny Ive heard there are walleyes in there talkin to my old man but never caught one when i was a kid we would take the boat and go eat at Ikes it was a restaurant back in the day it was pretty cool and I remember monkeys in a cage out side of the place my bad long story just reminisin and its funny to hear someone talk about it cause anyone i talk to hasnt heard of it. wanna do some ice fishin down there but never get there.


----------

